# Cliff jumping



## gph19 (Apr 27, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone knows of some more local spots to jump into the water at. I've frequented the Hinckley dam, and the bridge in brecksville, but I wanted to find new places to go. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Not sure there is any legal area in ohio. Go to Mexico


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Had a lot of fun times cliff jumping of some falls in a small creek near the house when I was growing up. Safe, no! Legal, no! Best memories and fun I can remember, YES! It is the reward of exploring the outdoors. It's my hope every youth could find such memories.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Have you ever tried rock mill.
It's a fun one the is real cold


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

How high do ya wanna jump? There's the Rt. 73 Bridge that spans C.C.Lake in Waynesville. And of course there is the I-71 Bridge that spans the Little Miami River. Need more? Good Luck.


Roscoe


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Roscoe said:


> How high do ya wanna jump? There's the Rt. 73 Bridge that spans C.C.Lake in Waynesville. And of course there is the I-71 Bridge that spans the Little Miami River. Need more? Good Luck.
> 
> 
> Roscoe


Why does that bring images of Wile E. Coyote to mind, lol.

View media item 79004
Make it a bridge jumping day! LMR, start with the 275 bridge and work your way down to Kellogg Ave. I'm sure a few of those spots have holes 20 feet deep or more. Do you have a GoPro? Video it if you do.


----------



## gph19 (Apr 27, 2014)

Height isn't that important just somewhere else to have fun. I appreciate the tips and any other more spots you share! And I will bring the go pro for em all, thank you!


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

I think a few of us did the "bridge jump" thing as wild youth. This was before the days of bicycle helmet laws and restricted fireworks. The 275 Bridge at Loveland Madeira/Lake Isabella over the LMR of course is TOO HIGH and the water there is barely 8 feet deep. BUT, there are a few other bridges on down the LMR from there with deep enough water to be safe when you enter the water. Even though I did it back in the day, I won't tell you not to do it, nor will I say go for it. All I can say is if you're going to do it, try to be as safe as possible. It's not the height of the jump, it's hitting the bottom of the river once you've entered the water and you have no idea what's sticking out of the river bottom or what might catch your foot/leg etc. Rip rap, rebar, underwater strainers, etc. Lot's of bad stuff.

I didn't know them personally, but there were a few kids who bridge jumped on the LMR and missed the "hole" and ended up with broken ankles or legs because of it. One incident as such shut down a spot we used to hit with regular frequency in the hot summers while tubing.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

C'mon up North. There are several bridges of varying height that span the Cuyahoga River.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

76 falls at lake cumberland. Scale the hill on a 6" path that winds up to the creek and it's 76' drop to the lake.Watch out for snakes. At the top of the hill,there's quite a few crosses where people's died jumping there. I did it once and my older brother did it 3 times.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

AH, ,to be young again, been there done it, I,m 70 now and my bones remember it. what you do in your youth will come back and haunt you when your 60. [ but us old people don,t no anything.]


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

I used to do some diving at Nelson Ledges. No a huge fall but a 1 1/2 would get your heart pounding.
That was a couple decades ago though.


----------



## gph19 (Apr 27, 2014)

We try to be as safe as possible. I've always swam our holes with goggles first to pinpoint objects/safezones. Don't worry we do value your wisdom bounty hunter! Ty all


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

bountyhunter said:


> AH, ,to be young again, been there done it, I,m 70 now and my bones remember it. what you do in your youth will come back and haunt you when your 60. [ but us old people don,t no anything.]


Yep...some days it hurts just to jump out of the pickup. 

Like many here, used to try and find good jumping spots when we were kids. Used to jump the train and ride it down to where it crossed Big Walnut Cr. just west Noe Bixby Rd. There was a deep hole under one section of the tressel we would jump off the tressel into. That all ended when a log got washed into the hole and a neighborhood kid jumped hitting it. He was in a wheel chair the rest of his days.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

there is a nice gravel pit ( Limestone quarry) in my neck of the woods that all the kids cliff dive off of,35 ft maybe. into gin clear water, a kid get killed there every year and technically its not allowed but everyone still does it, if you really want coordinates, PM, me, Dayton area..


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Salmonid said:


> there is a nice gravel pit ( Limestone quarry) in my neck of the woods that all the kids cliff dive off of,35 ft maybe. into gin clear water, a kid get killed there every year and technically its not allowed but everyone still does it, if you really want coordinates, PM, me, Dayton area..


 Its only around 12-13ft where they land too. I cant say too much since i have jumped here before though.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Who hasn't done it? Lol... I did it once or twice, years ago... Lotta fun but looking back now, maaaan was it stupid! My wife's cousin did it when he was 19, he's 40 now... And he drives his power wheelchair with breaths through a straw. Be safe out there..


----------



## jmshar (Jul 9, 2011)

bountyhunter said:


> AH, ,to be young again, been there done it, I,m 70 now and my bones remember it. what you do in your youth will come back and haunt you when your 60. [ but us old people don,t no anything.]


Being 70 this year, I couldn't agree with your post more.... Don't think I would have done alot of the things I did in my early years cause I am feeling the effects of it today... Ah, but like you said what do us old folk know!


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Chagrin falls


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

ironically, the spot I mentioned , just yesterday a 15 year old boy from Fairborn drowned there, the first of the year, its early, I'm sure there will be more, so sad...


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

The Fishing Addict said:


> Chagrin falls


 Niagara Falls.............


----------



## Rabbeye (Oct 28, 2013)

Few years back I jumped off of the 7 mile bridge at marathon in the keys. There were a bunch off other people so I thought what the hell I'll do it!! Good times......


----------

